# Romance Marinero



## Cypress (Dec 19, 2014)

I am looking into this zarzuela from Spain. I found this entry on Wikipedia and I don't know if this is correct?

La tabernera del puerto (also known as Romance Marinero) is a zarzuela in three acts by composer Pablo Sorozábal. The opera uses a Spanish language libretto by Federico Romero and Guillermo Fernández-Shaw. The work premiered at the Teatro Tivoli in Barcelona on 6 April 1936.[1]

I have for home reference: The New York Times Essential Library of Opera by Anthony Tommasini. He doesn't list this but this is a zarzuela not an opera. Is a zarzuela something like singspiel?

The aria No Puede Ser is from this and that I have heard and am most curious about.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello, Cypress, if you are asking what a Zarzuela is, known as "género chico" (= little gender), you can describe it as a pocket opera, with traditional subjects and music with folkloric roots.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh. So it is a small performance of song, dance, storytelling and folklore? Are you familiar with this one I mention? Romance Marinero. The song No Puede Ser is awfully sad. It is a melodramatic aria.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

"La tabernera del puerto" is a zarzuela. This is a small explanation of what a zarzuela is:

http://www.talkclassical.com/14321-opera-terms-8.html?highlight=zarzuela#post497285

I have heard this romanza often, and I'm also familiar with the zarzuela itself. If you are interested, there are cds available with Plácido Domingo or Alfredo Kraus (conducted by Pablo Sorozábal itself) in the cast. Also you can watch in youtube, of course.


----------

